# Interesting Vaccine Articles



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

I found these articles and thought y'all would enjoy the read.

NaturalRearing.com ~ Science of Vaccine Damage
NaturalRearing.com ~ Rabies: The Big Scam

Feel free to add your own findings, opinions and ask questions. It's good to have a healthy debate, remember everyone is entitled to their own opinion.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

This is the tip of the iceberg and just a tiny bit of why we don't vaccinate. It has been over nine years since we have vaccinated a dog and more on humans.  We have also been parvo free since stopping vaccines.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

when first i had dogs, i did what many do. take him/her to the vet and vaccinate. 

as i continue my education, my path has taken me down another road.

my collie has never been and never will be vaccinated and my other two dogs will no longer receive vaccines.

the research is out there and it's not pretty....for dogs, for humans.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

The one thing that blew me was the rabies research done in Pinellas County. There were no rabies cases(or atleast none filed) before or during the rabies vaccination becoming mandatory. And when the feline vaccinations were made mandatory, there was only ONE case filed. So really, why is it really necessary? Due to those findings, I really don't think it is!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I am not anti-vaccine. But I am very much against over-vaccination in both dogs and humans.

I would never not vaccine a puppy against illnesses that can be prevented. I also prefer to get the booster at one year for my own peace of mind. After that, though, no, I won't do anymore besides rabies as required by law. I also won't do non-core vaccines (lymes, lepto, flu, etc).

While I think giving the rabies vaccine every 3 years is extremely overkill, and not necessary, I won't risk breaking the law and having something happen, and have the possibility of having my dog quarantined or taken away. The possibility of him biting someone and them wanting proof of rabies vaccine is very unlikely, however it's possible, as with any animal. And if he wasn't UTD, I'd be very afraid of what could possibly happen.


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

This is a conversation i had with a woman at the vets office today while making an appt to get my dogs eye looked at :

Id also like to get him heartworm tested.

Her : he's way behind on vaccines too. 

Me : no vaccines. 

Her :OK we'll just give him a parvo booster


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

Jacksons Mom said:


> While I think giving the rabies vaccine every 3 years is extremely overkill, and not necessary, I won't risk breaking the law and having something happen, and have the possibility of having my dog quarantined or taken away. The possibility of him biting someone and them wanting proof of rabies vaccine is very unlikely, however it's possible, as with any animal. And if he wasn't UTD, I'd be very afraid of what could possibly happen.


I agree. I've always been someone that questioned the effectiveness of these preventatives. Always had the thoughts of "how does it protect against rabies all year or all 3 years? How does the flea topicals really protect all month long? How is it safe for your dog when you have to apply it out of his reach? etc etc".

Emma's on all natural biting bug control. I've seen mosquitoes not even bother with her. So I've stopped her heartworm pills.

The threat is small, but it's still there. Some weird person will take Emma's "nomming" as biting and say "your dog bit me! I'm gonna sue!"


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I would love to go vaccine free at this point (Avery's 3 and current on everything) but I like taking him to daycare and places where vaccines are required. So for now he won't get more until he needs them (ie if I go on vacation or if the daycare asks for current records)...the vet says he's due for lepto in March and tried to convince me to get it done when we went a week ago but I refused.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Because I like taking my dogs out to places, I most likely will always get their 3 yr vaccine. There's just way too many distemper cases here. Hades, I think there's about 6 different strains here. And while, I've nursed pups through parvo, I really don't want to do it again. For me, the vaccines are the lesser of 2 evils.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I won't ever vaccinate my dogs again.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

This is from the scam article posted by SuperPug:



> Current Veterinary Therapy by Kirk, the textbook bible for veterinarians in general, has an article on canine and feline vaccines by two researchers. Near the end of the article is a paragraph called Annual Vaccinations. It states "The practice of annual vaccinations lacks scientific validity or verification. There is no immunological requirement for annual vaccinations. The practice of annual vaccinations should be considered of questionable efficacy unless it is used as a mechanism to provide an annual physical examination or is required by law." Sure, if we can't manipulate you with annual vaccinations let's pass a law to get you into the office. Nice trick!


I think less and less of vets all the time.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

If you think it was a scam, then please do go look into the records of the county it was done in. There wasn't any incidents or reports of rabid animal attacks when the vaccine became mandatory.

ETA: or are you saying the rabies vaccination is a scam? When I reread your comment a coupla times, I sorta got a bit confused.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

SuperPug said:


> If you think it was a scam, then please do go look into the records of the county it was done in. There wasn't any incidents or reports of rabid animal attacks when the vaccine became mandatory.
> 
> ETA: or are you saying the rabies vaccination is a scam? When I reread your comment a coupla times, I sorta got a bit confused.


I shouldve phrased that better. I didnt mean the article was a scam, I was referring to the fact that it was from the article you posted. I was giving you the credit :thumb:


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I am taking Stanley for his checkup today in a few hours and he is 'due' for his 2 yearly vaccines. I am not happy though and would like to take it to 3 years or maybe not at all. 
We don't have rabies or heartworm in NZ.
So it would be parvo, distemper, bordatella maybe. 
I did get him a kennel cough booster last year as there was the possibility of him going into kennels and that is the only one they require.
I am quite happy to say NO to the vet but just not sure.
BTW my children have never been vaccinated.
I'll do some more reading when I get back from our walk and see if there are any more comments here but I realise you guys might be asleep over there.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

We titer humans - including doctors and vets. Why are the titers for dogs rejected? Argh.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

thegoodstuff said:


> I shouldve phrased that better. I didnt mean the article was a scam, I was referring to the fact that it was from the article you posted. I was giving you the credit :thumb:


Thanks for clearing that up:hug:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

thegoodstuff said:


> I shouldve phrased that better. I didnt mean the article was a scam, I was referring to the fact that it was from the article you posted. I was giving you the credit :thumb:


i kind of thought that's what you were saying.


----------

